# Intake and Exhaust Fan



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

well all..

can somebody recommend me the best intake and exhaust fan at an affordable price? cause i see a lot of brands nowadays... but i dont have the time to look for the best... thanks!


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

I like fans from Antec and Enermax personally, my favorite being the Antec Tri-Cools because the have a speed switch.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Antec Tri-Cools are my favorite also. The most important thing to look for in a fan is bearings instead of bushings. Rifled bearings are even better.


----------

